Ask HN: What's your favorite HN post? - febin
======
mrep
I love HN because I can find tons of high quality opinions/information about
many different subjects I am interested in.

Therefore, my favorite HN post changes for what I am interested in which is
highly time sensitive based on what I am currently doing. I highly recommend
everyone to search for "hacker news
<some_new_thing_(generally_technology)_you_are_looking_into>" when researching
new things.

Example: I was building a django app in my spare time and I wanted to know
more about django channels which allows one to create web sockets. I Google
searched "hacker news django channels" and found 116 comments talking about it
from other professionals when it was first released:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11305869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11305869)

------
mtmail
"Options vs Cash"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14505378](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14505378)

"Ask HN: Sell my startup for $14M because I can't raise $2M?"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15314663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15314663)

"First employee of startup? You are probably getting screwed"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949323](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2949323)

"How I Sold My Bible App Company"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11032480)

"Ask HN: Who is willing to work for coin?" actually a negative example
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408)

------
gamegoblin
Of course worth mentioning is the “comeback of all time”:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=35079)

~~~
amanzi
It was funny reading that thread and seeing an early post from Drew Houston
about a startup called getdropbox he was working on...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dhouston](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=dhouston)

~~~
return1
... offering a job to the guy who did the comeback ... which apparently he did
not take

------
wglb
This ranks right up there for meP
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13241427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13241427)

That, and the Great Putnam Comeback.

~~~
freehunter
Is there any context behind this? Or is it just the joke of "HN Premium
doesn't exist"?

~~~
wglb
Yes and who it is coming from: nine fives.

------
wskinner
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16846229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16846229)

------
jxub
I've got quite a lot of good posts in my favourites. Hard to point at one in
particular though.

------
vinchuco
[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=febin&comments=t](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=febin&comments=t)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=febin](https://news.ycombinator.com/favorites?id=febin)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

~~~
kbenson
I'm not sure what your point is. What's being asked is for the wisdom of the
crowds, and for people to come forward with what they think their favorite
short-list of HN posts are.

This has been asked multiple times before, and it's generally a useful and
interesting discussion, and new things are learned.

If anything, linking to searches for prior times it's been asked[1] would be
good. Also searches for people asking about favorite comments[2].

1:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=favorite%20hn%20post&sort=byPo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=favorite%20hn%20post&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

2:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=favorite%20hn%20comment&sort=b...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=favorite%20hn%20comment&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
vinchuco
I can see your point.

------
ShabbosGoy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=984720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=984720)

